# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Mirtazapine **TRIGGER WARNING**

## al77

Hi all

I was prescribed Mirtazapine yesterday to help me sleep. Had one last night and slept ok but feel a zonked out today, especially on waking. Usually I find taking SSRIs makes me feel worse for a couple of weeks, but this seems ok so far, although I have an appetite, which is a good thing considering my rapid weight loss since becoming anxious/depressed again in the last few months. Also on Propanalol beta blockers to control the anxiety. I feel like a bit of a zombie at the mo. Anyone thoughts on Mirtazapine?

Nice to discover an active forum, by the way. No responses from the others I've joined  :(nod): 

Cheers

Al

Al

----------


## purplefan

Hi and welcome to the family al77. A few years ago i was prescribed this and had a few side effects. One being i put on a stone in weight in about a month and like your self, i felt a bit groggy for a few days. I came off them as my G.P felt they were not helping, but there are a few side effects people can get. I would discuss them with your G.P. but please keep on taking them at the prescribed dose as they will settle down in your system.

----------


## al77

Cheers purplefan. Will keep going with the dose as prescribed. Makes a change not to feel worse before they start working properly.

----------


## S deleted

I'm taking 30mg and generally it works brilliantly to help me sleep. I was aware of mirtazapine increasing your appetite and weight gain is a common side.

----------


## EJ

Hi I've been on mirtazapine for over five years now with few side effects now. Mirtazapine usually prescribed for sleep in low doses. This effect usually wears off the longer you take it. I'm on 45mg but because it is an excellent anti depressant. If you increase the dose the sedative effect does not usually happen.

----------


## Paula

I was on mirtazapine for several years. Yes, it causes weight gain, but I tolerated it very well and it helped a lot.

----------


## Jaquaia

Mirtazapine completely knocked me out. If I wasn't in bed within a half hour of taking it then I wasn't moving! I'm on propranolol too. I find it helps massively.

----------


## Mrs-Darling

Hi, I take Mirtazapine 30mg at night along with Pregabalin and the two knock me out within the hour. I'm sleeping a lot less now I'm not taking Primidone (was prescribed after I developed a tremor on Pregabalin which has thankfully gone now). Worst side effect is the weight gain as it makes you crave sweet, sugary things. I was inhaling chocolate for the first few weeks and have put on at least a stone in 8 weeks but I'm only allowing myself sweet treats at weekends now. 

Like Jacquaia above if I didn't get into bed shortly after taking it I'd fall asleep on the sofa and wake up around 4am feeling sore and fuddled.

----------


## al77

Getting some side effects from Mirtazapine now on day 3. Feeling quite strange and depressed, funny taste in my mouth and feels like there's pressure on my forehead and my ears are ringing slightly, but not too bad at the moment. Seems to come and go. Still got a big appetite and sleeping much better, so there's an instant benefit. Hope these symptoms don't last too long.

----------


## Mrs-Darling

Don't want to alarm you and Suzi should perhaps add *trigger* to this but I was suicidal in the first couple of weeks after starting it. I almost ended up in hospital when my friend sent an ambulance round but the paramedic/nurse talked me down. I'm feeling ok on it now though.

----------


## Suzi

I've added a trigger warning. x

----------



----------

